# Axanthic spider.



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

How do I create an axanthic spider...simply breed the two together or would i need to put an offspring back through a parent??


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Quickest route "from scratch";

Axanthic x Spider, keep a Spider Het for Axanthic and breed back to an Axanthic!


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

vitticeptus said:


> How do I create an axanthic spider...simply breed the two together or would i need to put an offspring back through a parent??


Yup you need to breed back..you will get spiders het axanthic


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks guys thats what I thought saw on another site that you could simply cross the two but somehow that didnt add up.


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

What's that? A Spider with Asthma?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Quickest route "from scratch";
> 
> Axanthic x Spider, keep a Spider Het for Axanthic and breed back to an Axanthic!


just to add to ^^^

spider male x axanthic female...
hopefully you'll get a spider het male, which can be bred back to the mother the following year...


----------

